# Whats happened to paint talk ?



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Is it my browser or has paint talk been swamped with advertising ?

Its rather annoying and confusing.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Hasn't bothered me. Makes me curious about the stihl vac though...


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Brian C said:


> Is it my browser or has paint talk been swamped with advertising ? Its rather annoying and confusing.


G'day Brian 

I only use the PT app on my iPad or iPhone I 
Don't seem to get the advertising crap on the apps


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Greedy bastards


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.adfender.com/


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

I use NoScript with Firefox...I never see any ads.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I use all of the above, however there is a roll down ad that has to be manually blocked through noscript.

Hey ad spammers, I am NOT looking for a local painting contractor...lulz.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> I use all of the above, however there is a roll down ad that has to be manually blocked through noscript.
> 
> Hey ad spammers, I am NOT looking for a local painting contractor...lulz.


I see ads for roofers and plumbers, but only on my phone. I use a blocker on my computer. Don't like the PT app for Android.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I never saw an ad on the android app until today, greedy bastards.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I never saw an ad on the android app until today, greedy bastards.


I'm starting to think it's a profit thing.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

While I'm sure the owner(s) of Paint Talk enjoy reading about old people's pain updates and paint price increases it probably costs a few dollars to keep this site active. God forbid, they may even make a couple extra dollars. I've gotten more from this forum than I have given, so I click on the ads.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Dam capitalism, share the wealth Juan


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

As of this morning I'm now getting adds on my iPhone app maybe I shouldn't of said anything lol


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm getting ads on my phone. Kinda of annoying. The ad is right were the buttons for turning the pages are.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Ads keep the lights on.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> While I'm sure the owner(s) of Paint Talk enjoy reading about old people's pain updates and paint price increases it probably costs a few dollars to keep this site active. God forbid, they may even make a couple extra dollars. I've gotten more from this forum than I have given, so I click on the ads.



Unfortunately you are being tracked by numerous internet advertisers due to clicking on one ad.
That and offering your biz info in sigs is also fair game.

Spam time for you.

(Yep, they will harvest every last shred of info you input onto PT).

Noble, but allowing many entities to utilize your info.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

its like a chat window inside a TARGET add ....nuts an now my brain hurts tryin to read this ****


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

the internet is a wonderful thing, someone somewhere always makes it a matter of choice.

If you want to "give back" by sponsoring the advertisers you may, and no one will complain. 

If you think the ads obstruct your ability to utilize PT, there are ad block add ons for you browsers.

I use adblock  and see none


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> its like a chat window inside a TARGET add ....nuts an now my brain hurts tryin to read this ****


Yes agree, it makes reading the forum very difficult. I will try the ad block program.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian C said:


> Yes agree, it makes reading the forum very difficult. I will try the ad block program.


after installing AdBlock, you will need to "subscribe" to a filter - which is just a list of known advertisers.

I use Fanboy's Adblock List and EasyList. I've only had to add one custom filter.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

daArch said:


> after installing AdBlock, you will need to "subscribe" to a filter - which is just a list of known advertisers.
> 
> I use Fanboy's Adblock List and EasyList. I've only had to add one custom filter.


Like bleach where does the color go?

Where do the adds go?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Brian C said:


> Is it my browser or has paint talk been swamped with advertising ?
> 
> Its rather annoying and confusing.


Adblock. firefox. 

You're welcome.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't think adblocker will work for the PT apps. Darn-diddly.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a unique perspective since I am old enough to remember life before the internet.

I can also remember dial-up and a slow, slow, slow version of internet.

In fact I lived before central air conditioning and used to sleep with my head on the window sill and hope for a little breeze for comfort.

I guess my tendency is to adapt. I see ads but they don't bother me in the slightest. The benefits of what I get out of computers far outweighs the inconvenience of refreshing my screen or even taking my computer to the big city to get the power supply replaced or debugged.

As time goes on, I have less and less problems and longer time spans in between inconveniences.

It seems however that I'm not influenced by advertisement. As I look through my expenditures, my records indicate that I buy the same things I bought in the 1970's when I first struck out on my own. Same sodas, cereals, clothing manufacturers and I tend to hang onto things for decades... I guess I'm figured into the algorithms somehow though.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Underdog said:


> I have a unique perspective since I am old enough to remember life before the internet.
> 
> I can also remember dial-up and a slow, slow, slow version of internet.
> 
> ...


A handful of us here are old enough to remember party lines. And I don't mean the kind you called for a "good time".


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> While I'm sure the owner(s) of Paint Talk enjoy reading about old people's pain updates and paint price increases it probably costs a few dollars to keep this site active. God forbid, they may even make a couple extra dollars. I've gotten more from this forum than I have given, so I click on the ads.


This is more of my take.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

As long as the ads don't make my screen bounce up and down, I don't mind them. But I will never buy anything "Timberland" again.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Underdog said:


> I have a unique perspective since I am old enough to remember life before the internet.
> 
> I can also remember dial-up and a slow, slow, slow version of internet.
> 
> ...


sounds like the start of a great new thread - 

who remembers:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> sounds like the start of a great new thread -
> 
> who remembers:


ha, those are ALL easy ones:yes:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep, I recognize all of them.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> ha, those are ALL easy ones:yes:





slinger58 said:


> Yep, I recognize all of them.


sure they are easily recognizable, for us born in the analog world.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> Yep, I recognize all of them.


 Me too

1) Sunglasses with sides broke off
2) A robot face
3) Some kind of cap dropped on the floor of a car
4) A movie prop from 'Frankenstein'
5) Torture device from Medieval times




:cowboy:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> Yep, I recognize all of them.


wtf is pic #2?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

The "button" on the floor is to turn on your high beams in old cars. It was foot operated.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

driftweed said:


> The "button" on the floor is to turn on your high beams in old cars. It was foot operated.


Yeah I know that. I have had old cars but what is the second pic.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Yeah I know that. I have had old cars but what is the second pic.


cartridge and needle for a record player


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> cartridge and needle for a record player


What is a record player? lol


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I remember when I showed son Jake a vinyl 33 back when he was around 10, He was like "WTF" 

I then had to pull out the turntable, connect it, and show him REAL recorded music


----------

